# cry of help from the technological inept



## Lotrmorgoth (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi everyone!

My dad and i are trying to reformat all of our old tapes to dvd to preserve them. We have a dvd recorder (i don't know the make for I am at college right now) and we've been having lots of problems.

First of all, we don't really know the difference between dvd-r +r or rw

Second, when we try to put something on the dvd, it works in that specific dvd player and occasionally another one. how do we format the dvd so it works in all players, computers, xbox. ..etc

any help would be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Lotrmorgoth (Apr 2, 2008)

New information: i recently learned that dvd-r is the most accepted recordable dvd for all players. My new question is that once you start recording as soon as you press stop the disc finalizes or can you add more to the disc to use up all the memory (assuming you just couldn't get rid of anything already on the disc)

Am i confusing everyone??  sorry


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

In most cases the media won't be readable until it is finalzed.


----------

